# Anything Happening @ Flatrock



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Going to be in Bellville in the near future. Wondering if anythings going on at Flatrock.
PM's or replys appreciated.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Not much going on in Flatrock , getting the occasional one now, but I have had good luck finding them myself exploring the river. After that blowout a month ago alot of nice holes have formed here and there.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

The water is low and very clear. As for Belleville, the water was only up for a couple of days so far this season, so I doubt many fish went up the ladder and stayed there. It might be a good time of year for some of those muskies that flushed down from the lake though.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got in.I did not mark much at all.Maybe 5 fish.Water is to low.Few more feet of water and we should get good numbers in i hope,Mich


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Fished Friday from early to after lunch. Water is low and clear. 0 for 3. Lost 2 at the boat and one shortly after the hit. 

Lost a wheel bearing about a mile from the house. Got lucky there. All fixed on Saturday. The boat is covered and waiting out the SNOW!


----------



## beaujam (Aug 22, 2008)

I personally haven't caught anything at Flat Rock but I know a kid who fishes there almost daily and has a freezer full of Steelhead. I too have some in my freezer thanks to him. Quite a few are caught above the coffer using a small brown fly below a bobber.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

They Haven't been doing anything above the coffer lately. A few weeks ago after that all day rain on Saturday there was a nice push and I saw about 40 fish caught in 4 hours. Yes I said 40. Next day I double limited out and the day after my friend got 8. 

But since that run came through its been hit or miss and lately nothin. But I have done very well so far this year with 10 caught and missed about another 12. Using tots, waxies and spawn. Spawn doesn't seem to be producing this year so I've mainly jigged with waxies with the majority of my fish coming on Hot n Tots. 

Fished today water is way up about 8 inches or so , saw one caught but winds were from the east and it was rough fishing,so packed it in early.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> They Haven't been doing anything above the coffer lately. A few weeks ago after that all day rain on Saturday there was a nice push and I saw about 40 fish caught in 4 hours. Yes I said 40. Next day I double limited out and the day after my friend got 8.
> 
> But since that run came through its been hit or miss and lately nothin. But I have done very well so far this year with 10 caught and missed about another 12. Using tots, waxies and spawn. Spawn doesn't seem to be producing this year so I've mainly jigged with waxies with the majority of my fish coming on Hot n Tots.
> 
> Fished today water is way up about 8 inches or so , saw one caught but winds were from the east and it was rough fishing,so packed it in early.


 Dont know where your getting 8 inchs of water being up ?Water lev hasent change at all from what im seeing.Hopeing it comes up soon,Mich


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Well let's see I fished at 2 spots today that I fished on Friday and the water is 8 inches above the rocks I was standing on in 2 different areas of the river. So thats where I got up 8 inches from ok your right maybe 6 and also the log jam that I see everday is almost covered to.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree water was up about 6-8 inches from what it was friday.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Best way to keep a fishery viable is to fill your freezer on every trip...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Well let's see I fished at 2 spots today that I fished on Friday and the water is 8 inches above the rocks I was standing on in 2 different areas of the river. So thats where I got up 8 inches from ok your right maybe 6 and also the log jam that I see everday is almost covered to.


 I think your log jam moved under then .To be honest alot depend on the the wind.West wind will blow the river out.But over all the river has not gone up no more then 2 or 3 inchs.Dam control ect...The river can rise and drop 0 to 3 feet over night EASY ,Trust,Mich


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

The USGS graph shows it went down a bit.


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

So explain the visual referance I saw.

I don't judge a river rising or risen by 1 stone but on account of using 2 different log jams and 2 different fishing spots as referance in less then a 48 hour period. And All 4 references being submerged 6 to 8 inches from the previous day. What conclusion would you make?

You cannot explain this away. Facts are facts and newtons laws have not changed that I know of. I'm not trying to be hard here but If I look with my own eyes sorry river came up.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> So explain the visual referance I saw.
> 
> I don't judge a river rising or risen by 1 stone but on account of using 2 different log jams and 2 different fishing spots as referance in less then a 48 hour period. And All 4 references being submerged 6 to 8 inches from the previous day. What conclusion would you make?
> 
> You cannot explain this away. Facts are facts and newtons laws have not changed that I know of. I'm not trying to be hard here but If I look with my own eyes sorry river came up.


 Newyons Laws ? Heck i look out my window every morning and can tell you what the lev is.Like i said.Its dam control ext..Being on the river i dont pay much attention to gages.Unless its a 12 gage .New Cowboy in town .Michigander Law=Truth ,Mich


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

MDNRFD said:


> So explain the visual referance I saw.
> 
> I don't judge a river rising or risen by 1 stone but on account of using 2 different log jams and 2 different fishing spots as referance in less then a 48 hour period. And All 4 references being submerged 6 to 8 inches from the previous day. What conclusion would you make?
> 
> You cannot explain this away. Facts are facts and newtons laws have not changed that I know of. I'm not trying to be hard here but If I look with my own eyes sorry river came up.


I am not the best fisher by all means. But I know deer hunting and me and my buddy always fight on distance well come to find out I always over estimate and he alway under estimate. He said 3 max you said 8 max, it is probably just a difference of opinion and in fact neither one of you is right but you both are very close its just a matter of how you judge, so why get on someones back about how high something rose? Needless to say you had 3 outstanding days on the huron and need to take me fishing!!


----------



## MDNRFD (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I'm not gonna argue about water level. To me it was up but besides that fishing has been hit or miss and hopefully this rain/slow/ everyother bs thing in between will help us get some fish up the river.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

MDNRFD said:


> Well I'm not gonna argue about water level. To me it was up but besides that fishing has been hit or miss and hopefully this rain/slow/ everyother bs thing in between will help us get some fish up the river.


 Think im going to take a leak brb :yikes: .Funny thing is the water came up :lol:,Mich


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

This thread has probably reached it's end.


----------

